
How to Invest in Yourself - rcavezza
https://medium.com/the-mission/how-to-invest-in-yourself-417fab1bc665#.t6iz344wx
======
oriel
This is a far more structured and formal approach to a process I recently
devised and have been following. It started with a realization that this idea
of 'finish it later' was shooting me in the foot, and after almost a decade of
half finished and abandoned projects/ideas/wishlist items I needed to change
to make things happen.

If i were to add one component to this framework it would be the act of
finishing things. Break down immediate and long term items to the point where
you have that feedback of completion. Build it up from your minimal attention
tolerance all the way til the item demands your attention until its done.

I recently finished a first (AND second) draft of a novel for NaNoWriMo using
this philosophy. 1600 words a day every day. And before that I practiced with
blurbs building up to Writing Prompt responses that went up to short story
scale.

~~~
rashkov
That's pretty good. You might enjoy this article that I came across recently,
which I found interesting and relevant:
[https://www.scotthyoung.com/blog/2015/04/01/finish-what-
you-...](https://www.scotthyoung.com/blog/2015/04/01/finish-what-you-start/)

~~~
oriel
That was super valuable. The distinction and clearly drawn reasoning between
commitment and experiments was immediately helpful.

